# A Little Morning Practice



## SketchUp Guru (26 Jan 2012)

shdfgggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## mailee (26 Jan 2012)

GOOD LORD Dave! If thats a little practice then I need a lot!  That looks like my finished articles. That's great.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Jan 2012)

Thank you my friend.

Of course my point was, at whatever level you are, a little practice will help keep you sharp.

And you surely don't need to fancify your drawings. I just don't like showing my rubbish drawings in public so I tend to attempt to make a silk purse from a sow's ear.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (13 Mar 2012)

Hi Dave,



Dave R":2bq6tnsk said:


> Of course my point was, at whatever level you are, a little practice will help keep you sharp.



You need practice?!!? :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks for you input, I always love looking at your work.

Neil


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Mar 2012)

Thanks, Neil.

And yes, I always need practice. I'm always working to improve my drawings.


----------

